# Squash, Tennis, Football, drinks, ...



## gass (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm a 23 year old guy recently arrived in Dubai. I'd like to play squash, tennis or football from time to time and grab some drinks. Need other players though to do that.. Preferably around Dubai Marina if possible.

Let me know if someone's interested !!

Cheers


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahhh, to be 23 again . . .
But if I would have been in Dubai at 23 . . . maybe not a good idea!

Gass, where do you stay in the marina? I am at Park Island. I don't play, but my neighbor plays squash and there are squash courts at Park Island. What's up with those rock-hard squash balls, anyway? Having played racquetball in the US, the squash balls really messed me up!


----------



## u01by (Feb 26, 2011)

I've heard that Duplays (try to google it) have very good organised group events e.g. football. Was meant to head to badminton but found out about it just after the season began.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi

What level do you play at? Squash and Tennis that is - footy is out for me - had a numbe rof knee surgeries due to footy - so no more!

Jebel ali club - we play every day almost


Oz

ps. cheap to play there.


----------



## Hix (Dec 1, 2010)

Just moved in the DEC tower, i dont play much tennis but there's a court here


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

are there actually any badminton courts about? given the number of asian and their love for the sport i thought there migth be quite a lot...


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Im up for some practice too. been some time since I played tennis and squash. Let me know if you're in. I live in Marina, we can use courts around greens, lakes, gardens, ranches etc.

Nazish


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

NAM, Hix
have u guys started playing tennis yet? would love to play and get some practice..let me know!


----------

